# Automatic Shifts hard when selecting gears. Please read!



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

have a 1997 528i Auto 
When I am putting the gear selector from park to reverse or drive or back to park, the car or transmission jerks. Not more so of a jerk but its just harsh, IMO. 

Is this nornal? If not, how can I fix it? Transmission is perfect after that, drives smooth, but it just bugs when I hear that sound or jerk. 

A detailed description is like when you release the parking brake in a GMC van. It makes a "DUOOG" sound. Makes sense? 


Please help!


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

first off... I'm not sure.... that being said, some folks have had good results with topping off the transmission fluids... yours being a 97... would not recommend CHANGING the fluid... just adding more


good luck


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

what if it is a clicking sound then? it doesn't really do the thud that much, more of the clicking sound when i select a gear(park to drive, drive to reverse....etc)



do i need to oil or grease something underneath?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

GOKOOLJAPAN said:


> what if it is a clicking sound then? it doesn't really do the thud that much, more of the clicking sound when i select a gear(park to drive, drive to reverse....etc)
> 
> do i need to oil or grease something underneath?


I had a 2001 530i and had the same problem a german mechanic from a local dealer drove the car and said that that should not happen. I never got to find out what the problem was because i traded the car... i think you should get it checked out. Good luck.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> first off... I'm not sure.... that being said, some folks have had good results with topping off the transmission fluids... yours being a 97... would not recommend CHANGING the fluid... just adding more
> 
> good luck


Hope you don't mind me asking...why not change the fluid :dunno:


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

You might want to check the transmission mounts also.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

gr8330 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking...why not change the fluid :dunno:


On a high-mileage automatic that has never had the fluid changed, the act of changing it often loosens up bits of sludge and grime and can cause a failure. Conventional wisdom is to let it be, lest you actually cause a problem.


----------



## CanamBMW (Sep 10, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> On a high-mileage automatic that has never had the fluid changed, the act of changing it often loosens up bits of sludge and grime and can cause a failure. Conventional wisdom is to let it be, lest you actually cause a problem.


Is the "conventional wisdom" not to change the lifetime fluid - ever? Would it not be prudent to change it sometime? Lifetime may be different to BMW, GM, or ??. How long does an auto trans last? Is the trans that good or is BMW just ????

My 85 Mercedes SD went over 250k before having a trans problem and then it was a minor one. But, I changed the fluid every 40k -50k. It is still going strong for the guy that bought it.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

CanamBMW said:


> Is the "conventional wisdom" not to change the lifetime fluid - ever? Would it not be prudent to change it sometime? Lifetime may be different to BMW, GM, or ??. How long does an auto trans last? Is the trans that good or is BMW just ????


The conventional wisdom is to change it frequently (i.e., every 25-35,000 miles) or not at all.


----------



## timp (Oct 4, 2003)

*auto tranny fluid change*

The '97 auto tranny is the GM 4-speed. It uses Dexron III ( not the BMW special exotico fluid) so a fluid change is not expensive. I changed mine at 88k. The BMW non-dealer types suggest every 100k I think. I'd do it on the newer ZF's even with the "special sauce". It is still cheap maintenance for a car that you will keep past 100k miles, if you are so inclined.
Tim Pfister, '97 528i w/ ESS SC


----------



## CanamBMW (Sep 10, 2003)

timp said:


> The '97 auto tranny is the GM 4-speed. It uses Dexron III ( not the BMW special exotico fluid) so a fluid change is not expensive. I changed mine at 88k. The BMW non-dealer types suggest every 100k I think. I'd do it on the newer ZF's even with the "special sauce". It is still cheap maintenance for a car that you will keep past 100k miles, if you are so inclined.
> Tim Pfister, '97 528i w/ ESS SC


Thanks for the info. My 97 528 has the green sticker on the trans (pan)warning "to use only Lifetime Fill Texaco - BMW part ....etc" . ie: the expensive stuff - not the Dexron III. Local dealer wants $350 for the service - $200 for the fluid. I am not interested in having the trans "pumped" then refilled. I agree with Dave Z that dislodging stuff may create a problem. I may just drain the trans (not flush it), clean the pan, and then refill with the same fluid and pray (or whatever).

My concern is that BMW does not have an official opinion on the subject. They have no response about "lifetim fill". That could be a problem for any future resale.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

CanamBMW said:


> My concern is that BMW does not have an official opinion on the subject. They have no response about "lifetim fill". That could be a problem for any future resale.


I've found they don't like to reply to anything involving service or recurring problems.


----------

